# Peeling eggs after boiling them.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Is there a easy way to peel hard boiled eggs? 
best to do when still hot, warm or after they have totally cooled down?


 Al


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

the fresher the egg is the harder it is to peel. not sure if there is an easy way to peel eggs. older eggs seem to peel easier.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I let them soak in cool water until they cool off...then 'roll them' to crush the shell, then peel them.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi alleyyooper,

My dad show me an easy way to peel eggs take spoon and hit the egg all over to crack the shell in little bits and then put the egg in a tea-towel (dish dry cloth) and rub it round and the shell just fall off work with fresh or old eggs. Dad showed me this back in 1969. I seen Jamie Oliver do it on TV about 2 years ago show his new idea. I thick my Dad (RIP) seen it on Julius Sumner Miller "Why Is It So?" science based TV series on TV in the mid 60's. Hope this helps MM


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

One thing that has worked for me.... Let your eggs get up to room temperature before you cook them. Then bring them to the boil slowly and simmer for 8 minutes. I run mine under cold water until they're easy to handle and then peel them right away. Older eggs are easier to peel than fresher ones. Hope this helps.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

So funny you posted this because just yesterday I was teaching my daughter how to peel eggs the way I do it. For me, once you get the membrane torn, you use that to peel back the shell. If you try to peel over the membrane (or whatever the film is called) then it is more difficult. Also, running cool water over the egg while peeling does help- sometimes.
I think the trick is to use lots of salt while boiling the eggs. I don't know why, but it seems to make peeling easier (at least for me.)


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I STEAM my farm fresh eggs. Once the water comes to a boil I steam for 10 mins., turn heat off and allow to sit for 15 to 20 mins. then they go into cold water for 30 mins. (keep checking the water it needs to be cold) I then peel from the big end to smaller, they come out perfect every time!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

the secret is use old eggs for hard boiled. New eggs NO, NO, OLD eggs hard boiled


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Who ever knew there were so many ways to peel an egg? I usually just suffer though the process and end up with eggs that look like a moon full of craters. sisterpine


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Since getting our hens a few years back I've tried so many different ways to boil and get a perfect peel...many of the 'ideas' came HT members.
One day 'Steaming' eggs was shared, I tried it and IT WORKED...Woohoo!!!!
Perfectly peeled eggs for pickled eggs and deviled eggs...Woohoo!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

STEAMING the very freshest eggs for 12 minutes will allow for easy peeling.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

The easiest way I have found is to boil them..drain and run cold water over them. Do not let them set in water..that is why the green shows up in them..and peel while warm. They seem to work good for me like this.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I always boil the "older" eggs (not the fresh ones). Then pour off the hot water, fill it with cold water and pour that off and fill it with cold water again. Then I keep my hands in the water as I peel the eggs. This makes the shells come off real easily and keeps the eggs clean too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I steam mine about 14 to 15 minutes for a half dozen eggs. There has never any green around the yolk yet doing it that way. I've tried the hot peel where you keep juggling the egg to keep from being burned by them, LOL the moom scape thing happens to most. Look OK in potato salada. Tried them after sitting in the fridge for about 12 to 14 hours with a little bit better results as far as the moon scape thing goes. I think that is due to the fact they are not juggled to keep from getting burned.

Thank you all who replied., I'll try some of ya'lls methods and see what will work well for me.

 Al


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

sisterpine said:


> Who ever knew there were so many ways to peel an egg? I usually just suffer though the process and end up with eggs that look like a moon full of craters. sisterpine


That's because your eggs are to new. You want old eggs. About 2 wks old. 



gaucli said:


> The easiest way I have found is to boil them..drain and run cold water over them. Do not let them set in water..that is why the green shows up in them..and peel while warm. They seem to work good for me like this.


They turn green like that when they are over cooked. Once you have them cooked cool them down right away and your yolks should be perfect.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday while watching the Milwakee Mile indy car race a commerical came on for these.

https://www.geteggiestv.com/?tag=im|sm|go|gn&a_aid=011&a_bid=532e311e

I thought that I would share it with those who may want to have those perfect hard boiled eggs.

but wait they want to double your order just pay the seprate shipping and handling :bouncy::bouncy:ound:

 Al


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

marine and tallpines are right. I just steamed a doz fresh eggs today and the shells came off beautifully. I steam for 20 mins then drain, shake the pan to crack the eggs and fill again with cold water, adding more cold until the eggs are cooled down, then peel. works for me every time!


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Because it is hard for us to get old eggs, we peel ours under running water, sort of lukewarm running water. Works very well for us.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi alleyyooper,
> 
> My dad show me an easy way to peel eggs take spoon and hit the egg all over to crack the shell in little bits and then put the egg in a tea-towel (dish dry cloth) and rub it round and the shell just fall off work with fresh or old eggs. Dad showed me this back in 1969. I seen Jamie Oliver do it on TV about 2 years ago show his new idea. I thick my Dad (RIP) seen it on Julius Sumner Miller "Why Is It So?" science based TV series on TV in the mid 60's.
> Hope this helps MM


Mountain Mick to the Rescue!!! Thank you!

Just boiled up eggs for a salad tomorrow, didnt wait for them to cool completely. Hit it all over with a spoon & peeled them it works GREAT!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Yesterday while watching the Milwakee Mile indy car race a commerical came on for these.
> 
> https://www.geteggiestv.com/?tag=im|sm|go|gn&a_aid=011&a_bid=532e311e
> 
> ...


And to think I've been making hard boiled eggs for over 48 years without it! :hysterical:


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

For years and years now I have boiled all eggs (fresh and older) by poking a tiny hole in the big end, placing in cold water and bringing to a boil. Cook gently for 10 minutes. Cover and let stand 5 minutes longer then drain. Jiggle back and forth to crack and add cold water. Change water a few times until eggs can be easily handled then roll gently and peel, starting at the big end. Works every time for me and I boil a LOT of eggs and have for over 50 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I just bring eggs (fresh from the nest or a couple weeks old) to a boil for nine minutes, pour off the hot water and run cold water over them. Start crunching the shells as soon as they are cool enough to handle and peel them under running cold water. They peel right off without getting the craters of the moon affect.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

This works for me...........after simmering, I drain and run cold water over the eggs, drain again and cover the eggs with ice cubes. I use several ice cubes.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

sugarspinner said:


> For years and years now I have boiled all eggs (fresh and older) by poking a tiny hole in the big end, placing in cold water and bringing to a boil. Cook gently for 10 minutes. Cover and let stand 5 minutes longer then drain. Jiggle back and forth to crack and add cold water. Change water a few times until eggs can be easily handled then roll gently and peel, starting at the big end. Works every time for me and I boil a LOT of eggs and have for over 50 years. Hope this helps.


I did this too, with mixed results, sometime it works great, other times, not so much.

Then I tried the steaming, and wow it works great!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

What is the steaming method? :shrug:

eta: Never mind, I Googled (well, swagbuck'd it) and got the answer.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree about steaming.. It is the only way to go. Usually I just tap mine on the edge of the counter and the shell comes right off in 2 big pieces. I do use an electric egg poacher/steamer that I got for my wedding.. LOVE it.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

tallpines said:


> STEAMING the very freshest eggs for 12 minutes will allow for easy peeling.


I had to peel some eggs today and decided to try this technique. It worked! :nanner:


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't tried steaming but I add salt to my water when I boil eggs. Fresh eggs straight from the hen house will peel nicely this way.

The reason old eggs peel easily is because the membrane between the egg and the shell dries and separates from the egg over time. The older the egg, the less connected the membrane is to the egg itself. Salt in you cooking water draws the moisture out of the egg, which basically mimics aging the egg by "drying" out the membrane.

I imagine steaming does the same thing, only from the inside out. Steaming would force the moisture inside the egg to escape and, therefore, "dry" out the membrane, making it easier to separate from the cooked egg.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

First - _what rock have I been under?_.... and second - I'm a believer! Brought home a bunch of eggs today and hauled out a counter top steamer that came with my guy when he moved in. It's made by Rival... an automatic steamer/rice cooker. Never used the thing before but thought this is a perfect chance to try it out. It will run only as long as there is water in the chamber and you can time it by the amount of water you put in it. (Not sure how trusting I am of this little feature tho....)

Any hoo.... I put my whole dozen eggs in the basket insert. There are slots to let the steam through and little bumps that make it easy to keep the eggs somewhat separated. Didn't bother poking little holes in the eggs like I always had done. Put water in the chamber, put the cover on and plugged it in. I set a timer and pulled one egg out at 22 minutes (the instructions said to go up to 22 minutes for hard cooked). A little cold water to cool the egg and the shell slipped off like a dream, the yolk was bright yellow and the egg was cooked perfectly. As I turned around to shut the unit off, I found it had done so itself as I had unknowingly put the correct amount of water in it! This old dog learned a new trick today :nanner:


----------

